# Greek chartering & Greek economic issues



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

A couple of years ago my wife and I had an excellent chartering experience in Greece. Cyclades Islands. 

My question/concern is regarding the impact of the economic issues on the Greek charter business. The Greek people were just wonderful and once you were out in the Islands, the costs were fairly reasonable. Athens was expensive, as expected. I worry that there will be a fundamental change to the Islands due to the Greek economic issues. What a wonderful place and people and we are contemplating another trip. It seems to me that the Greeks are facing a significant change to their way of life and culture. They truly are the most laid back folks in the world. I have also heard rumors that the costs of sailing in Greece are going to dramatically increase. 

Maybe I am blowing this all out of proportion, hopefully. For those coming back this year from a Greek trip this cruising season I would appreciate your feedback. 

My heart goes out to the Greek people in these difficult times. 

Regards,

Craig


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

The current economic crisis (due to the state's excessive expenses compared to earnings resulting in deficits and a high accumulated public debt) in Greece has hit mainly the urban population and more particularly middle class. The chartering business depends on foreign tourists and as long as Greece remains an international tourist destination there will be boats available for charter at reasonable prices. On the other hand, islands is kind of remote backyard (the "countryside") and people living there have a low but constant income and their lives do not change dramatically over the years.
Conclusion: trouble and unrest are contained in one or two big cities in continental Greece (e.g. Athens) and you see little change because of the crisis in the insular periphery. Moreover, the currency in use is the euro which is stronger and less volatile than, say, the U.S. dollar ...


----------



## jackdaw (Nov 21, 2010)

We charter every year out of Lavrion, and have many friends in Greece. We have seen the effects of the monetary crisis first-hand..

It has clearly effected the economy. Forget loans, just try and open a BANK ACCOUNT as a new small business. But happily it has not effected the people. They remain as resilient and friendly as ever.

Banks are open. ATMs have cash. Stores are full of everything you need. The best thing you can do to help is to visit and leave some of your cash behind. You get to take home some amazing memories. Cyclades sailing is the best sailing in the world.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Seems to me the refugee crisis would likely have more of an effect on the chartering market than the economy. Expect to see what was likely sleepy towns crammed with folks. Though I imagine this is mostly on the eastern end. The western islands are not likely to be as affected. But from what I have read ****** and islands in that area are a mess. 

There is a guy who has a podcast that is centered on sailing and cruising the Med.


----------



## jackdaw (Nov 21, 2010)

miatapaul said:


> Seems to me the refugee crisis would likely have more of an effect on the chartering market than the economy. Expect to see what was likely sleepy towns crammed with folks. Though I imagine this is mostly on the eastern end. The western islands are not likely to be as affected. But from what I have read ****** and islands in that area are a mess.
> 
> There is a guy who has a podcast that is centered on sailing and cruising the Med.


To a slight degree but not as much as you might think.

The biggest reason is geography. When you look at a map of the Aegean, most people are surprised to note that Greek territory extends almost all the way to the Turkish coast. Indeed, all the major islands in sight of the Turkish mainland (like ******) are Greek. There is no reason for refuges to try and cross 100 miles of open water to reach Mykonos (and the big cruising grounds) when ****** is less then 5 miles away.

Its a human tragedy of epic proportion and the EU (and the world in general) has got to act now to help these people.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

jackdaw said:


> To a slight degree but not as much as you might think.
> 
> The biggest reason is geography. When you look at a map of the Aegean, most people are surprised to note that Greek territory extends almost all the way to the Turkish coast. Indeed, all the major islands in sight of the Turkish mainland (like ******) are Greek. There is no reason for refuges to try and cross 100 miles of open water to reach Mykonos (and the big cruising grounds) when ****** is less then 5 miles away.
> 
> Its a human tragedy of epic proportion and the EU (and the world in general) has got to act now to help these people.


Oh I agree that we need to do something, and the current posturing is not helpful for anyone except those posturing. I just know that I listened to a few of the Sailing in the Mediterranean (got bored with his style) he mentioned refugees and this was from last summer or even the summer before. I figure it will likely be worse this year. Of course he keeps his boat in Turkey when he is not there, so that may be more of why he saw it.


----------

